# Kubota Paint Match



## Archdean

An econimical paint match substitute for expensive factory OEM paint!

1. Van Sickle (Gloss A.C. Orange 453 70) Carried by most AG and Farm stores in Gallons, Quarts and spray cans and is a premium Tractor,Equipment and Industrial Enamel.

2. Dupli-Color (Chevrolet Orange DE 1620) Carried by most Auto Center stores and Chains that have an Auto section ie Walmart. This is a high heat Engine Enamel.

Both are a very close match to the factory Orange color!! and useful for touch up or for projects that require the item to be painted. I have used both and recomend them..

Also good for old John Deere tractors that are dying to be like Kubotas.....
    

Dean

Example: Platform was painted with the Van Sicle brand and the cup holder with Dupli Color.

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/example.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak

I use this:

BPS TRACTOR & IMPLEMENT PREMIUM HEAVY DUTY ENAMEL PAINT 

<img src="http://www.mytscstore.com/images/productImages/prod_200_by_200/34_49009_bluebook_slhg.jpg">


----------



## Chipmaker

Bit lazy today, but does the BPS still stand for Best Paint Sold?


I know at one time it used to b e rated as a first class paint......

Its downright ridiculous what companies like Ford, Kubota, JD etc charge for a can of paint......Especailly those rattle cans........

I still utilize Valspar or Dupont automotive paints for 99% of what I paint. I like the touch and dust free in 30 minutes or less and take it and use it in an hour or less kind of paints.


----------

